# (ne pas) croire que + mode



## Ciumy

C'est quand qu'on utilise le subjonctif avec les verbes d'opinion?
Je crois que je vais tomber malade...(ok)
Je crois que tu puisses le faire ou je crois que tu peux le faire?

Par contre il est obligatoire dans la négation, n'est-ca pas?
Je ne crois pas que j'y aille (c'est un peu lourd à l'oral?)

Merci d'avance!

*Note des modérateurs :* Un grand nombre de discussions ont été fusionnées pour créer ce fil. Voir aussi (ne pas) penser que + mode.


----------



## marget

A mon avis, on dirait: "Je crois que tu peux le faire".  Dans la négation, je pense qu'il faut employer le subjonctif surtout quand il y a un changement de sujet entre les deux propositions.  Par exemple, Je ne crois pas que tu puisses le faire.  Il peut y avoir d'autres réponses, naturellement.


----------



## thebeagle56

Je crois que vous avez raison. 

"Je crois que je peux y aller."
MAIS
"Je ne crois pas que je puisse y aller."

C'est à cause du doute. "Je crois..." C'est définite. On croit. A son avis, c'est correcte. Mais "Je ne crois pas...", c'est une expression de doute. Il faut utiliser le subjonctif quand il y a doute avec des expressions d'opinion.

Il est possible que j'aie tort; le français n'est pas ma langue maternelle. Si j'ai fait des erreurs, corrigez-les, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## MarcB

je suis d'accord avec les autres je ne crois pas = je doute. je ne doute pas = je crois. l'expression de doute a besoin de subj.


----------



## futaro

Si le verbe croire est affirmatif il se conjugue à l´indicatif et au subjonctif s´il est interrogatif, négatif ou conditionnel.


----------



## Thomas1

_Je ne crois pas qu’il vienne. 
Je ne crois pas qu’il viendra._
Quelle est la différence dans la signigication de ces phrases s'il vous plaît ?

Merci d'avance,
Thomas


----------



## Maître Capello

Seulement une différence de certitude :

_Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne._ (Je le pense, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.)
_Je ne crois pas qu'il viendra._ (Je le pense et j'en suis presque certain.)


----------



## Icetrance

Voici comment je sens la différence entre les deux modes, et ce pas toujours en termes de degré de certitude; mais bon cela se discute!

Je ne crois pas qu'il viendra = je mets l'accent sur ma neutralité: je ne fais qu'énoncer un fait

Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne = je rajoute une "couche affective" à la phrase, c'est-à-dire que je ne veux pas qu'il vienne, ou bien que j'en ai hâte .... qui sait vraiment, car c'est selon le contexte, hein?)

Quand l'emploi du subjonctif est facultatif, c'est au locuteur/écrivain de nous dire pourquoi il l'emploie (s'il peut alors ).


----------



## Equistar

Dans les grandes lignes, le sens est sensiblement le même. La nuance est vraiment très très fine.
A l'usage, je pense qu'on utilisera plus le futur si on s'attend à ce que la personne vienne (parce qu'elle a rdv, qu'on le lui a demandé, etc.), et le subjonctif si c'est un peu plus hypothétique qu'elle vienne.
Mais sinon, c'est la même chose.


----------



## Stephanagreg

"Croyez-vous que l'histoire ait un sens ?" Cette phrase, dans laquelle le verbe avoir apparaît au subjonctif, est non seulement recevable, mais semble assez naturelle...On dira cependant plus volontiers "Faut-il croire que l'histoire a un sens" ? (avoir à l'indicatif)Quelqu'un saurait-il pourquoi il en est ainsi ?Pourrait-on, du reste, dire "Croyez-vous que l'histoire a un sens ?", ou "Faut-il croire que l'histoire ait un sens" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

En construction interrogative, les deux modes sont possibles selon la nuance que l'auteur veut faire passer.

_Croyez vous que l'histoire *ait* un sens? / Faut-il croire que l'histoire *ait* un sens? _(J'en doute personnellement, mais je demande néanmoins votre avis.)
_Croyez vous que l'histoire *a* un sens?__ / Faut-il croire que l'histoire *a* un sens?_ (Je n'en sais rien, ou en tout cas n'en dis rien, et je demande votre avis.)


----------



## vanves

Bonjour, j'ai une question sur la concurrence (éventuelle) entre le subjonctif présent et le futur / le futur du passé. En effet, j'hésite parfois, et je crois que c'est notamment dû au caractère futur de la subordonnée. Voici deux exemples:

(1) Je n'ai jamais cru qu'il réussirait/réussisse son séjour à l'étranger.
(2) Mais croyez-vous vraiment qu'il reviendra/revienne déjà demain?


J'aurais quatre questions précises:

a) Ces deux phrases sont-elles correctes avec les deux formes verbales fournies? Ou y en a-t-il vraiment une d'incorrecte?
b) Dans (1), je présuppose que la négation accompagnant le verbe 'croire' devrait - selon la théorie - entraîner un subjonctif. Ou est-ce juste avec 'ne...pas'?
c) Dans (2), la concurrence décrite dans l'exemple pourrait-elle venir du mot 'vraiment', qui tend plutôt vers l'objectivité (indicatif) et non vers l'incertitude (subjonctif)?
d) Diriez-vous qu'il y a une différence d'emploi entre la langue parlée et la langue écrite? Par exemple, est-ce qu'à l'oral les deux seraient acceptées, alors que l'écrit rejetterait l'une d'entre elles?


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

(1) Puisque la phrase est *au passé composé*, la phrase implique vraisemblablement qu'il a bien réussi son séjour. Dans ce cas, il n'y a aucune incertitude et c'est l'indicatif qu'il faut employer :

_Je n'ai jamais cru qu'il *réussirait* son séjour à l'étranger._

(2) Les deux modes sont possibles selon la nuance que l'on veut donner à la question (cf. mon post précédent dans le fil). L'adverbe _vraiment_ ne change pas cette alternative.

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une différence significative entre l'oral et l'écrit dans ce cas.


----------



## -chocolatine-

Bonjour,

j´ai une question plutôt banale à vous poser et je suis sûre qu´elle a déjà été demandée, mais en cherchant je n´ai rien trouvé.

 Donc voilà: Je sais que l´expression: je ne crois pas que... exige le subjonctif, pourtant je n´ai pas bien compris ce qui se passait si on veut exprimer la phrase suivante dans le futur. 

 Par exemple:
 je veux dire que probablement il ne fera pas beau demain. 
 Dit-on donc: 
Je ne crois pas qu´il fasse beau demain ou_ je ne crois pas qu´il va faire beau demain_ ou encore je ne crois pas qu´il aille faire beau demain ?

Merci d´avance


----------



## janpol

> ]je ne crois pas qu´il aille faire beau demain ?


Cette phrase est incorrecte, les deux autres me semblent correctes.
On peut dire aussi : Je ne crois pas qu'il fera beau demain.


----------



## Feanfox

Bonjour. C'est le fragment de la chanson fameuse de S. Eicher:
_
Je regarde sur la chaise le journal du matin
Les nouvelles sont mauvaises d'où qu'elles viennent
*" Crois-tu qu'il va neiger ? "* me demande-t-elle soudain
" Me feras-tu un bébé pour Noël ? "_

Pourquoi l'indicatif est-il utilisé dans la phrase marquée? Pourquoi pas le subjonctif? C'est la question avec "croire", alors, selon les règles, on doit utiliser le subjonctif ici... Expliquez-moi, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## happypooya

Selon la _Nouvelle Grammaire de la Sorbonne_, "l'emploi du subjonctif correspond à un niveau de langue plus soutenu. C'est pourquoi dans la langue courante, on peut dire: Je ne crois pas qu'elle viendra."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Feanfox,

Il ne neige pas encore, on se demande ici si, dans un futur proche, la neige va tomber.


----------



## Tomtraduction

Bonjour,
Techniquement, c'est le subjonctif qui doit être employé. Mais, ça, c'est la grammaire prescriptive. La grammaire descriptive montre qu'on utilise de moins en moins le subjonctif, et surtout pour le verbe "aller" lorsqu'il est employé comme auxiliaire. 
Bonne continuation


----------



## fugace

Bonjour,

A l'affirmative avec le verbe croire, le subjonctif n'est jamais utilisé il me semble. C'est à la négative qu'il est utilisé.
*Je crois qu'il va travailler.
Je ne crois pas qu'il aille travailler.
*
A la forme interrogative je viens de me rendre compte d'une bizarrerie...
*Crois-tu qu'il aille travailler ?*
mais :
*(Est-ce que) tu crois qu'il va travailler ?
*
Et de plus, dans ton exemple, "aille neiger" ne se dit pas du tout, et je ne sais pas pourquoi. Alors que "aille travailler" si.


----------



## hual

Bonsoir,

Dans le cas de _crois-tu qu'il *aille* travailler ?_, il s'agit du verbe " aller " exprimant un déplacement vers un lieu, tandis que dans le cas de _crois-tu qu'il *va* neiger ?_, on a affaire au semi-auxiliare " aller " faisant partie de la périphrase d'aspect immédiat " aller + inf. ".


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Hual a raison, il ne s'agit pas ici du verbe aller stricto sensu mais du futur proche qui se construit avec l'indicatif présent ou imparfait du verbe aller.

Je pense qu'il va neiger / Je pensais qu'il allait neiger.
Je ne pense pas qu'il va neiger / Je ne pensais pas qu'il allait neiger.
Penses-tu qu'il va neiger ?/Pensais-tu qu'il allait neiger ?

Pour garder le subjonctif, il faut laisser tomber le futur proche. J'avoue utiliser dans ce cas un germanisme, j'utilise le verbe vouloir :
Je ne pense pas qu'il veuille pleuvoir.
Penses-tu qu'il veuille pleuvoir ?
D'ailleurs, j'en connais qui l'utilisent aussi à la forme affirmative : je pense qu'il veut pleuvoir.

PS: je crois qu'il y déjà un fil à ce sujet, mais il m'échappe.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans une proposition interrogative, les deux modes sont en effet possibles après _croire que_.

Le subjonctif au futur proche est toutefois rare à l'oral, d'où la nette préférence pour l'indicatif. Voir aussi le fil futur proche au subjonctif ?


----------



## Lo.D

Bonjour Tout le monde,

Je voudrais me renseigner sur l'utilisation du subjonctif dans ce cas... 
Je sais que : _je crois que + indicatif, _mais _je ne crois pas que + __subjonctif,_ en général_._ 
Mais qu'est-ce qui se passe s'il s'agit d'une phrase négative impérative ? 
Alors, que devrais-je dire ici ?  : 

- Ne crois pas que tout est bien ! 
- Ne crois pas que tout soit bien ! 

Lequel est juste ? 

Merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses !!


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux modes sont _a priori_ possibles. Tout dépend du contexte exact et de la nuance que vous voulez faire passer.


----------



## Lo.D

D'accord, merci, mais pourriez-vous m'expliquer cela un peu plus précisément, svp., comme j'en aurais besoin pour un test grammatical ?
Alors, quelle est la différence entre ces deux phrases? Ou lequel est meilleur grammaticalement ?
- Ne crois pas que tout est bien !
OU
- Ne crois pas que tout soit bien !
????

Il n'y a pas d'exemple précis. Il n'y a qu'une phrase en espagnol qu'on devrait traduire. Et c'est ce que << ne crois pas que tout va/aille bien! >> Et là, j'hésite. Je ne sais même pas qui serait la différence entre le subjonctif et l'indicatif ici.


----------



## Roméo31

_Ne pas croire_ entraîne, en général, le subjonctif.
Ex. : _Je ne crois pas que de tels scandales puissent se produire.
Le directeur ne croit pas que la grève puisse se prolonger encore longtemps. _

Cependant, l'indicatif ne peut pas être exclu :
_Je ne crois pas que tout va bien._  (Vous me dites que tout va bien, mais je ne vous crois pas.)

Comparer avec : Je ne crois pas que tout aille bien. (Vous me dites que tout va bien, mais j'en doute.)


----------



## danielc

Croire que avec le subjonctif... à l'affirmative, peut se trouver dans la littérature du vieux français moderne
_La plus belle des deux je crois que ce soit l’autre._ (Corneille, _Menteur_, I, 4.)

Mais on a aussi l'idée ici du superlatif avec _La plus belle des deux ..._
Ce n'est pas seulement poétique. Cela fonctionne. On a perdu quelque chose avec nos listes rigides.


----------



## mieuxcerise

Je pense qu'on apprend la forme "je ne crois pas que  + subjonctif" alors que j'ai trouvé "je ne crois pas que + conditionnel".

- Je ne crois pas que la garde te la laisserait voir.

Quelle est la différence entre le subjonctif et le conditionnel dans ce cas-là ? C'est lequel qui signifie plus haute possibilité ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour mieuxcerise.



> Je crois que tu ferais mieux de n’y pas aller. Elle ne manque de rien. On vient tout mettre en ordre. — Mais elle est souvent seule ? — Oui, mais cela vaut mieux pour elle. Il vaut mieux qu’elle ne pense pas, cela ne pourrait que lui faire de la peine. Cela fait souvent de la peine de penser. Du reste, tu sais, elle est très éteinte. Je te laisserai l’indication précise pour que tu puisses y aller ; je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais y faire et je ne crois pas que la garde te la laisserait voir.
> Source : Page:Proust - À la recherche du temps perdu édition 1919 tome 9.djvu/210 - Wikisource


Note qu'un autre conditionnel précède "te la laisserait voir" : je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais y faire et de plus, je ne crois pas que la garde te la laisserait voir.
Ce mode conditionnel exprime effectivement une condition : "(même) si tu y allais" (pour la 1ère proposition, on peut imaginer "même si tu parvenais à la voir" et pour la 2e, "même si tu insistais pour la voir").
L'alternative est le futur de l'indicatif  _Je ne crois pas qu'on te la laissera voir_, mais on perdrait la logique du conditionnel.

[…]


----------



## danielc

En considérant la phrase en question , "je ne vois pas ce que tu pourrais y faire et je ne crois pas que la garde te la laisserait voir", peut-on utiliser le conditionnel dans la première proposition et le subjonctif après _ne crois pas que_ dans la deuxième?


----------



## Maître Capello

Indépendamment de la première phrase, le conditionnel me semble nécessaire dans la seconde étant donné qu'il s'agit d'une hypothèse (sous-entendu : _si tu le demandais à la garde_).


----------



## desenchante_72

Bonjour,
Est-ce que c'est possible d'utiliser dans une phrase comme "je ne crois pas que"+ Indicatif. 
Ex. Je ne crois pas que la vie était plus facile avant, ou il faudrait toujours le subjonctif "je ne crois pas que la vie soit meilleur avant"


----------



## nicduf

Selon votre degré de certitude quant au fait énoncé vous pouvez employer l'un ou l'autre : phrase 1, forte certitude > imparfait de l'indicatif/ phrase 2 simple supposition>subjonctif mais il faut un passé du subjonctif, d'ailleurs dans la phrase 1 vous avez utilisé un temps passé.
Attention "meilleur*e"*


----------



## gvergara

Bonjour ,

Certes, dans cette chaîne de messages on a mentionné quelques fois qu'on peut utiliser le futur de l'indicatif après la négation de _croire_, mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi ou quand on peut l'employer au lieu du subjonctif. Je suis tombé sur la phrase :

_- Tu vas *en faire quoi ? m'a demandé, un jour, Nicolas. Un roman ?_ (*en= des confidences de ses parents et grands-parents avec lesquelles il avait rempli deux cahiers)
__ Non, je *ne crois pas* que je *saurai* écrire un roman.C'est pour le plaisir. Pour que leur vie continue, pour lutter contre l'usure du temps. _
*De « Oui, mais quelle est la question ? » par Bernard Pivot*

Merci d'avance,

Gonzalo


----------



## Maître Capello

J'aurais personnellement employé le conditionnel dans ce cas…

Quoi qu'il en soit, les trois modes sont ici possibles :

_Non, je ne crois pas que je *saurai* écrire un roman._ 
_Non, je ne crois pas que je *saurais* écrire un roman._ 
_Non, je ne crois pas que je *sache* écrire un roman._ 

Comme cela a déjà été dit, le subjonctif implique simplement une plus grande incertitude.


----------



## Revenix

Bonjour!

*Ne crois-tu pas que...?*

Dans cette structure, la conjonction que doit être suivie de l'indicatif ou du subjonctif ou tous les deux sont possibles?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les questions, le verbe _croire_ peut être suivi de l'indicatif, du subjonctif ou même du conditionnel selon la nuance que le locuteur veut faire passer.


----------



## Gai_Luron

J'ajoute juste deux précisions aux réponses de Maître Capello.

1. Il y a des cas où l'indicatif présent ne s'utilise pas après "ne pas croire que". C'est lorsque que le doute n'est pas possible, en particulier lors d'une action en cours ou d'un état éphémère. Par exemple :

_Je ne crois pas que je sais écrire un roman._ L'indicatif présent voudrait dire que je suis en train de l'écrire, donc le doute ne serait pas possible. Seul l'indicatif futur, le subjonctif ou le conditionnel est permis dans cette expression.

_Je ne crois pas qu'il fait beau._ Cette expression est forcément incorrecte. Soit on ne peut pas voir le temps qu'il fait et on dira _Je ne sais pas s'il fait beau_, soit on parle du temps qu'il va faire et on dira _Je ne crois pas qu'il fasse beau_ (demain, cet après-midi...) ou _Je ne crois pas qu'il fera beau_.

2. Le subjonctif futur n'existe pas en français. C'est la raison pour laquelle on ne dira jamais "qu'il aille + infinitif" si le verbe aller est employé comme auxiliaire du futur proche et non comme verbe de mouvement. On dira par exemple _Je ne crois pas qu'il va le faire_ ou _Je ne crois pas qu'il le fasse. _En revanche, on peut dire _Je ne crois pas qu'il aille le chercher _ou _Je ne crois pas qu'il aille travailler_ parce que le verbe aller est employé ici comme verbe de mouvement et non comme auxiliaire du futur proche.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Seulement une différence de certitude :
> 
> _Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne._ (Je le pense, mais je n'en suis pas sûr.)
> _Je ne crois pas qu'il viendra._ (Je le pense et j'en suis presque certain.)


Mettons à part la question du futur proche, il existe une habitude d'utiliser le subjonctif dans _ne pas croire ...que_ qui est tout simplement un usage courant et non une expression du degré de doute. Le premier exemple, _Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne, _est ce que je dirais spontanément. Pour moi, il y a une différence entre _croire_ et _penser_ la forme négative en ce qui concerne l'usage du subjonctif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Gai_Luron said:


> _Je ne crois pas qu'il fait beau._ […] Soit on ne peut pas voir le temps qu'il fait et on dira _Je ne sais pas s'il fait beau_…


Dans ce cas c'est plutôt le subjonctif présent que l'on emploierait : _Je ne crois pas qu'il *fasse* beau_. _Ne pas savoir_ n'a en effet pas du tout le même sens que _ne pas croire_. Vous ne pouvez employer un verbe pour l'autre sans changer le sens de la phrase.



danielc said:


> il existe une habitude d'utiliser le subjonctif dans _ne pas croire ...que_ qui est tout simplement un usage courant et non une expression du degré de doute. Le premier exemple, _Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne, _est ce que je dirais spontanément.


Ce n'est pas parce que vous emploieriez spontanément le subjonctif présent que le futur de l'indicatif ne serait pas non plus courant. Pour ma part, je choisirais justement l'un ou l'autre mode en fonction du contexte. Et, ne vous en déplaise, je maintiens que le futur insiste davantage sur la certitude du locuteur. Je verrais ainsi la gradation suivante :

_Je ne crois pas qu'il vienne.
Je ne crois pas qu'il viendra.
Je crois qu'il ne viendra pas._


----------



## danielc

Je peux dire, et je fais la différence entre :
_Je ne pense pas que vous avez raison_
et
_Je ne pense pas que vous ayez raison_

Mais pour le verbe _croire_, je dis seulement _je ne crois pas que vous ayez raison._

Maître C, est-ce que vous utilisez l'indicatif pour _ne pas croire que...avoir raison_? Est-ce que vous l'entendez? Il est aussi question d'usage, non seulement de sens.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pourquoi la nuance de mode que vous faites après _ne pas penser_ ne pourrait-elle s'appliquer également à _ne pas croire_ ? Ces deux verbes sont pourtant très proches sémantiquement dans ce genre de phrases.

Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est surtout au futur et au conditionnel que j'entends et utilise moi-même l'indicatif après _ne pas croire_, sans doute parce qu'il n'existe pas de futur ni de conditionnel au subjonctif et que l'on perd donc une indication temporelle avec ce mode.

Je ne dirais ainsi pas spontanément _Je ne crois/pense pas que vous avez raison_, d'autant moins que c'est contraire au sens recherché, qui est en fait une quasi-certitude : _Je crois/pense que vous n'avez pas raison_. Je dirais en revanche volontiers _Je ne crois/pense pas qu'il viendra_.


----------



## Gai_Luron

Maître Capello said:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, c'est surtout au futur et au conditionnel que j'entends et utilise moi-même l'indicatif après _ne pas croire_, sans doute parce qu'il n'existe pas de futur ni de conditionnel au subjonctif et que l'on perd donc une indication temporelle avec ce mode.


Oui, c'est tout à fait cela. Si le subjonctif introduit une ambiguïté dans mes propos, j'utiliserai plutôt l'indicatif futur ou le conditionnel. Par exemple, si un homme a déjà des enfants et que je doute qu'il soit bon dans son rôle de père, je dirai : "Je ne crois pas qu'il soit un bon père". Si cet homme n'a pas encore d'enfants mais que je ne doute pas qu'il devienne père, je dirai plutôt : "Je ne crois pas qu'il sera un bon père". Si mon doute porte à la fois sur le fait qu'il devienne père et sur le fait qu'il tienne bien ce rôle, je dirai : "Je ne crois pas qu'il serait un bon père".


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Pourquoi la nuance de mode que vous faites après _ne pas penser_ ne pourrait-elle s'appliquer également à _ne pas croire_ ? Ces deux verbes sont pourtant très proches sémantiquement dans ce genre de phrases.


J'avais une prof de Strasbourg qui parlait de l'aspect logique et idiomatique avec le subjonctif. Sémantiquement les verbes se ressemblent. Mais en parlant, et vu l'alternative du présent de l'indicatif ou du présent du subjonctif, j'utilise toujours le subjonctif après _ne pas croire_. C'est cela qui sort de ma bouche. Les francophones ne réfléchissent pas toujours au raisonnement derrière l'emploi du subjonctif. Il est aussi question d'usage et non seulement d'une nuance de sens que l'on désire communiquer. On trouve d'autres verbes sémantiquement proches où l'usage demande soit l'indicatif, soit le subjonctif, selon le verbe et non pas forcément selon le sens. Ce n'est pas un cas unique ici.


----------

